# Developer/Programmer 2.5 years Experience



## ricks1088

I don't have 3 years of experience as required on Long term skills shortage list for Developer/Programmer occupation but then I have above 140 points (above pool points, including partner). I am wondering if it is worth filling EOI at this point. Has anyone experienced similar situation?


----------



## topcat83

ricks1088 said:


> I don't have 3 years of experience as required on Long term skills shortage list for Developer/Programmer occupation but then I have above 140 points (above pool points, including partner). I am wondering if it is worth filling EOI at this point. Has anyone experienced similar situation?


For the sake of six months, why not wait??


----------



## ricks1088

Becoz my this Job contract is done nd next IT job is related to developer role but nt strictly development...


----------



## Daveswift

Hi ricks 
I work in IT recruitment and if you contact one of the agencies in NZ ( I would recommend 920 career agents) you can probably secure a role before heading out which will give you 50pts for the EOI, obviously you'll have to go for a perm role rather than a contract position 

Hope this helps


----------



## topcat83

ricks1088 said:


> Becoz my this Job contract is done nd next IT job is related to developer role but nt strictly development...


The immigration website says that you can get a work visa if you obtain a job offer in employment that is on the long term skills shortage list - see Long Term Skill Shortage List Work Category requirements

This appears to be the same list that is used for 'work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage' for residents visas - see http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migr...t/caniapply/claimingpoints/workexperience.htm .
And it appears that you can get 10 points for work experience over 2 years but under 5 years - so your 2.5 years is enough.

So I'm puzzled - where did the 3 years come into it?


----------



## topcat83

Daveswift said:


> Hi ricks
> I work in IT recruitment and if you contact one of the agencies in NZ ( I would recommend 920 career agents) you can probably secure a role before heading out which will give you 50pts for the EOI, obviously you'll have to go for a perm role rather than a contract position
> 
> Hope this helps


Dave - as you work in IT recruitment, do you have any connection with the agents you mention? If so, can you please remove the advertising? Thanks....


----------



## Daveswift

topcat83 said:


> Dave - as you work in IT recruitment, do you have any connection with the agents you mention? If so, can you please remove the advertising? Thanks....


No connection I used their Momentum group when I went over in April and found them to be really professional. I work for a company called WA who don't cover NZ but there are several IT agencies in NZ......in the interest of balance


----------



## topcat83

Daveswift said:


> No connection I used their Momentum group when I went over in April and found them to be really professional. I work for a company called WA who don't cover NZ but there are several IT agencies in NZ......in the interest of balance


OK - thanks Dave. Thanks for your input.


----------



## ricks1088

Topcat,

On long term skills list, scrolling down to ICT occupations, it says 3 years of experience required in the nominated occupation.. I was trying to copy paste the exact wording but the website is experiencing some problem..

Dave,

I tried contacting agencies to apply for permanent roles. All of them came back with same reply, "We can't sponsor" I will keep trying though  thank you.


----------



## Daveswift

Hi Ricks 
You don't want sponsoring, use an agency to secure a perm offer and then apply for your visa. Your NZ employer will wait 3 months whilst you get sorted ( this was my experience) I've just lodged my EOI????


----------



## ricks1088

Dave!

Thanks! I will do my job hunt more aggressively now! Just sent an email to one of the 920 career agent.


----------

